# lack of startle reflex/reaction to noise



## CT125

My little girl is 10 days old, and passed her newborn hearing screening no problems, but since having her home, we've noticed she doesn't startle and does not seem aware of noise. I have a screechy 18 month old who would wake the departed and my OH has tried making loud, sudden noises near to her, clicking his fingers at the sides of her head etc and there is just nothing, no reaction at all

I've left a message for the MW to call me, yesterday, but haven;t heard back yet and I can't help but be a bit worried

Am I worrying prematurely, is it too soon for such a reaction from a newborn? I thought they would startle from pretty much right away? Do any of you ladies have any experience of this?


----------



## halullat

My LO startled a lot, and did straight away and still does at nearly two months. But saying that if your LO passed the hearing test it could just be that she doesn't startle easily, also did you have a c-section or natural birth? C-section babies are more likely to still have a mucus build up and perhaps this is muffling the sound, although I thought this would affect the hearing test (did with my LO) but perhaps it could have shifted.

Sorry I can't be of any real use, I think you did the right thing by contacting your midwife although I'm sure everything will be fine x


----------



## kit10grl

I had heard that often babies can get used to noises from inside the womb. So maybe she just got used to the sound of your toddler early on? Did lo startle much while u were pregnant? The newborn test is pretty sensitive so its likely everything is fine but your definitely best to check just in case


----------



## zanDark

My little girl was like this as well as a newborn...never got startled with noises etc. At two months old she started jumping a bit when she heard a sudden loud noise and now she even whines a bit for me to cuddle her if she gets scared. 

She doesn't react to our dog barking at all though, and I do believe that she was probably used to hearing him yap while she was in the womb :flower:

I wouldn't be too worried about it...if she passed her hearing screening then I'm sure it's all fine and speaking to her doctor will give you some peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## halullat

Also to add, I lived with my husband with nothing else to make sudden noises when pregnant so it could well be that my LO was just not prepared for them.


----------



## CT125

Thanks ladies, no she didn't startle in the womb, and was born normal delivery. I'm hoping its something straight forward. There was some reaction to clapping today, she blinked a little each time oh clapped loudly near her, but nothing to clicking of fingers, whistling, the smoke alarm went off when I was making dinner, nothing. I've seen her startle without noise, so I know she can startle. I've the mw coming out tomorrow anyway so I will hopefully get some info then x


----------



## Willow01

It's hopefully nothing hun but please let us know how you get onx


----------



## Glitter_berry

Please don't stress. My baby failed his hearing test and they told me it was probable that he was deaf. 

A whole heap of specialists and months if waiting, he had a lot of ear wax. 

His hearing is 100%. 

If she passed her hearing test, I'm sure she is fine.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Doug was the same never startled to our nosiey toddler or mad dog. He missed the newborn hearing in the hospital and when we went back he failed it, so had it done twice more again fail at this point started getting panicky, even banged frying pans next to him and didnt even blink, so went back a 3rd time at 9weeks for an indepth hearing test and passed with flying colours. The lady said there was no real reason for it, just often they get used to the sounds in the womb so it dont affect them. Also as it been chilly and he was wearing a hat it can cause sweat to build up in the ear muffling sounds. As Doug got bigger you can deff notice he startles more, and gets woken more easily. 

So I would say dont worry, but if your really concerned no harm in asking HV or doc.


----------



## Clo

My lo was the same and I was really worried, even though he passed the hearing test but I think he was just used to hearing his noisy brother from inside the womb as now he is 16 weeks and will jump and cry at a really loud noise, though still doesn't really react to his brother shouting and banging about lol x


----------



## CT125

Thank you everyone. I spoke to my mw about it and hey said even of there was a problem, it wouldn't be investigated until she was older. Luckily, well maybe that's the wrong term but anyway, she's developed a horrible cold the last 3 days and lo and behold, she started startling to noise! I can only guess that she had it in her ears first, or something, (is that even possible) and now it's shifted to her nose. Poor little mite is only 2 weeks old today :( she's having to work really hard to breathe but at least it hasnt gone onto her chest so far. X


----------



## A1983

I know this is an old post but mummy bean and glitter in particular have given me hope. My 3 week old has failed the 2 probe hearing tests in just his left ear and today failed again in the left ear with the abr test (little pads on head)...He is quite conjested and also has conjunctivitis so I'm praying that's why he is not responding to the tests. He has an appointment next week which will distinguish the reason for the no responses which I'm very nervous about. I have been clapping hands/banging saucepans/even encouraging my toddler to make 'loud monster noises' and he startles or at least moves/eyes flicker 70% of the time - sometimes he may be in too deep a sleep. Anyway I'm waffling now but maybe others will reply too in similar situations


----------



## SurpriseBub

Deleted- I didn't realise this was an old thread! 

Wishing you lots of luck :flower: I'm sure someone with experience will be along shortly.


----------



## _Meep_

Deleted too - I didn't realise it was old either!

I hope everything works out for you and your boy. They can have very, very goopy passages to start with. Was he born by c-section by any chance? I ask because as they come down the birth canal, a lot of the mucous and fluid is squeezed out, so if he was a c-section baby, he might just be a bit gunky?


----------



## _Meep_

I just wanted to add also that my ex was an active musician, and one night we were at an acoustic event chatting with a friend of his (also a musician - guitarist/singer, and a very, very good one). Anyway, this friend told us he had been deaf in one ear since birth, and we were so surprised as you could never have guessed it! The guy was pitch perfect, talented, had totally normal, clear speech and wasn't held back by it in the slightest. So if he DOES have a loss in one ear, it's by no means a death sentence. :)


----------



## hlynne

I was worried about my son as well. Same thing you are describing. At about 2 1/2 months he started getting scared at loud noises. One day my husband sneezed 3 times in a row and LO started balling, lol.

I don't think you have anything to worry about. I wonder why they are like that though!? Weird.....


----------



## hlynne

Ha ha, I just realized this was old too!


----------



## A1983

Sorry for confusing the new repliers. No he was a very quick natural birth but has been sniffling for 3 weeks with on and off gunky eyes which I have drops for. Yes the specialist yesterday said they don't do anything if one ear is good - as the good eat compensates. Reassuring to know but still anxious for final results on Monday


----------



## _Meep_

Hope it all turns out to be ok, and he just has something like fluid or wax in his ear which can be easily treated. Sorry you have to wait until Monday, that sucks! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please update if you want to. :)


----------

